# survival tin



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

I came across a co worker that uses that camel snus pouches and picked up the tin and looked at it and it has a flavor seal in it. When I git home that night I took everything out of my altoids tin and put in the snus tin submerged it under water for a couple minutes and dried it off and not a drop of water on the inside. Just a piece of information I thought was worth sharing


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Pix would be great.

Does it have that "tobacco-y" smell?


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

If I could figure out how to do pic I would lol and no they are flavored so they actually have a nice mellow scent to them


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*a little confusing*



wtxprepper said:


> I came across a co worker that uses that camel snus pouches and picked up the tin and looked at it and it has a flavor seal in it. When I git home that night I took everything out of my altoids tin and put in the snus tin submerged it under water for a couple minutes and dried it off and not a drop of water on the inside. Just a piece of information I thought was worth sharing


Too bad these tins have been used for tobacco. They seem to have many uses, but for me, nothing that I would ingest, such as vitamins, medications, or drink mixes. They could be used for matches, tinder, or other fire starting equipment.


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah I have matches, dryer lint, magnesium shards, fishing hooks and line etc in it


----------

